# Sunday's Show and Tell...3/26/17



## jd56 (Mar 26, 2017)

Hopefully everyone is getting some taste of Spring.

Let's see what relics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## syclesavage (Mar 26, 2017)

Morning JD how's that carpet doin? Are ya gonna show it off as your fresh find of the week LOL.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 26, 2017)

Went to a couple of auctions, losing a boys JC Higgins Colorflow for 900, then heading to another to catch the second half and grabbed an Iver 40-41 Super  Mobike and a 36 Speed King double bar roadster for a flippers price.
Chris


----------



## jd56 (Mar 26, 2017)

syclesavage said:


> Morning JD how's that carpet doin? Are ya gonna show it off as your fresh find of the week LOL.



Sure, it is "not bike related" after all.
One of the carpeted rooms




And the "LVT" vinyl wood floor 





Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## syclesavage (Mar 26, 2017)

very nice but it almost cost ya a bike to get it done and make the wife h a p p y


----------



## vincev (Mar 26, 2017)

Lets start off with no bikes again............a folding table set from the 20's


----------



## stoney (Mar 26, 2017)

This was it for me, put them up for sale in FOR SALE


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 26, 2017)

Good week for me. 1934 silver king rims back from the chrome shop. Got the 1941 rollfast at auction and picked up a barely used Fisher F75 metal detector and found a sweet old cast iron bus in my yard with it.











Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## jd56 (Mar 26, 2017)

syclesavage said:


> very nice but it almost cost ya a bike to get it done and make the wife h a p p y




Actually, it cost quite a bit of my collection, big and smalls.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## stoney (Mar 26, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> Good week for me. 1934 silver king rims back from the chrome shop. Got the 1941 rollfast at auction and picked up a barely used Fisher F75 metal detector and found a sweet old cast iron bus in my yard with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love that prehistoric cast iron bus


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 26, 2017)

Just got this one together yesterday 

1922 Mead Crusader


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 26, 2017)

Picked a few nice things at a flea market, found this Murray tot pedal car in really nice condition, a crank and a rear rack!


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 26, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> Good week for me. 1934 silver king rims back from the chrome shop. Got the 1941 rollfast at auction and picked up a barely used Fisher F75 metal detector and found a sweet old cast iron bus in my yard with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 26, 2017)

I love the long tank Rollie.  One of my favorite bikes.


----------



## John G04 (Mar 26, 2017)

It was a good week for me.I got this firestone at the auction house for under a great price and a bicycle license plate.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 26, 2017)

Euphman06 said:


> Good week for me. 1934 silver king rims back from the chrome shop. Got the 1941 rollfast at auction and picked up a barely used Fisher F75 metal detector and found a sweet old cast iron bus in my yard with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice complete rollfast tanker.


----------



## JKT (Mar 26, 2017)

no bikes this week, but I did pick up this massive Wilton 600s Machinist Vise at a local on-line auction. its 23" long closed has 6" wide jaws and opens to 10" and weights in at 156 Lbs. !!  Wilton's add states its virtually indestructible !! they sell at most stores for $1199.00 except Granger, which is extremely higher !! it looks to have been used "slightly" if at all, probably mostly just sitting around .the surface rust cleaned right off with steel wool. I was lucky that no one else must have looked up what they cost and I got it for $417.00 !!


----------



## Greg M (Mar 26, 2017)

Wow, bad luck JD.  First you get a bunch of bikes stolen, now someone's made off with the entire contents of your house.


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 26, 2017)

Some stuff from this week.....
two 38 Supreme/Zep rack tail light tubes from John
a set of drop stand shoulder bolts
1961 1/18 scale 356 Porsche


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 26, 2017)

..............


----------



## jd56 (Mar 26, 2017)

Greg M said:


> Wow, bad luck JD.  First you get a bunch of bikes stolen, now someone's made off with the entire contents of your house.



It's the neighborhood Greg...lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## spoker (Mar 26, 2017)

2 minty sachs 3 speed coaster hubs with 2 nos shifters


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 26, 2017)

A couple of seats, some seat parts, Eldi pedal wrench, and a habu from my homie on some cool vintage hardware and p-car goodies


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 26, 2017)

Got my switches for my battery tubes


----------



## spoker (Mar 26, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> A couple of seats, some seat parts, Elsie pedal wrench, and a habu from my homie on some cool vintage hardware and p-car goodies
> 
> View attachment 441521 View attachment 441522
> View attachment 441524
> ...



i like the anchor emblem,lot of the bolts on muscle cars were anchor bolts


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Mar 26, 2017)

Been a busy week.....
A cool wheel lock.

 
Crank and chainring..


 
A horn..


 
2 reflectors..



Some tools 


 



A 3  speed wheel for a project..


 
Some tires for my 36 Tribar......


 
And this bike, which I'm not sure what it is......


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 26, 2017)

Bought these lights and TOC lanterns last week I finally had a chance to unpack the box. And a chance to test my new phone camera. If you look carefully there is a cow in the center of the ring.


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 26, 2017)

Got this home this week


----------



## Rollo (Mar 26, 2017)

... Got a Bendix Aviation manual 2 speed set up for my Monark Coupe de Ville ... Got everything all cleaned , regreased and ready to lace up ...


----------



## spoker (Mar 26, 2017)

spoker said:


> 2 minty sachs 3 speed coaster hubs with 2 nos shifters View attachment 441505



i wasnt familiar with these hub,looked up sheldon brown he say they are pretty strong,you also can use a strurmy-arger shifter with em!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 26, 2017)

Picked up this unknown tank at the bike swap this morning. Not sure what it fits, but I'm pretty sure I can remove the innards & cram a cold beer in there for long rides.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 26, 2017)

I couldn't stop myself, you know the DELTA DISEASE again.  Just got this on eBay  a few minutes ago
I think it's the last one of the Zeppelin style Delta's I needed


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 26, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Not sure what it fits, but I'm pretty sure I can remove the innards & cram a cold beer in there for long rides.





Must be what it's for: pack it with ice and stuff a frosty-pop in there. As the ice melts the water comes out the drainage holes at the front.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 26, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Must be what it's for: pack it with ice and stuff a frosty-pop in there. As the ice melts the water comes out the drainage holes at the front.



Could also double as a crotch cooler on those hot summer rides, much like those old car swamp coolers


----------



## SimpleMan (Mar 26, 2017)

No bicycle parts. Picked up this old cast iron street light that was originally from Los Angeles in the 1920's. Big light measuring over 40" tall. Those top panels are all sun colored glass. Gonna make it into a table lamp  


 
Also picked up this cool old cider press made in Lancaster Ohio.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 26, 2017)

rustystone2112 said:


> I couldn't stop myself, you know the DELTA DISEASE again.  Just got this on eBay  a few minutes ago
> 
> View attachment 441670
> 
> ...



Was watching that one. Strong price on a nice rarely seen horn. Congrats!


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 26, 2017)

I've had this one for a few months, but I finally got it all serviced up and took it out for its first ride in a very long time.

 

 

 1918 Davis made, Harley Davidson, Motorcyke.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 26, 2017)

Now that is awesome! As usual you took that bike to a whole new level Marty. Suuuwheeet. V/r Shawn


----------



## kreika (Mar 26, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Could also double as a crotch cooler on those hot summer rides, much like those old car swamp coolers




That's a great idea, would help cut down on the bat wings.


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 26, 2017)

I got a few things this weekend









My favorite thing is this birthday present


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 26, 2017)

I have been on a toy binge lately....


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 26, 2017)

Great stuff !, the ATOMIC DISINTEGRATOR is to cool


----------



## morton (Mar 27, 2017)

Bicycle racers are great....never even seen anything like that before/


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 27, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Picked up this unknown tank at the bike swap this morning. Not sure what it fits, but I'm pretty sure I can remove the innards & cram a cold beer in there for long rides.



How many times did you wash yer hands after touching that?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Bought this psychedelic helmet, couldn't resist its charms.


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 28, 2017)

I thought this was a neat find this past week...a vintage Park TS-6. It was their first "consumer truing stand" and is pre-1992. The later TS-6 had totally tubular arms.

The owner mounted it on a scroll work umbrella base and painted it Park blue. I mess with folks and tell them it is Victorian...


----------



## partsguy (Mar 28, 2017)

spoker said:


> i wasnt familiar with these hub,looked up sheldon brown he say they are pretty strong,you also can use a strurmy-arger shifter with em!




I had a Sachs kick-back two-speed in a German folding bike that I used to own. They're great hubs!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 29, 2017)

Forgot about posting these old heavy denim coveralls...they look and feel earlier than the 50's-60's stuff that turns up.
Chris


----------



## ricobike (Mar 29, 2017)

I love that style of coverall.  I'm usually wearing something similar when I'm working on my cars or bikes.  Nothing like that good old cotton.


----------

